# Rain/Wind Jacket Reccomendations



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

I am looking for a versatile, lightweight wind/rain jacket that I can use in a lot of different conditions. I want something very lightweight and breathable so it can be used in rainy warmer conditions without getting drenched in sweat but still can be layered for use in windy or rainy colder conditions down to around 30 degrees fahrenheit. I would also like it to be packable so that it can fit in a jersey pocket. 

The Gore One jacket (Tested: One Gore-Tex Active Bike Jacket | Bicycling) caught my eye but it is quite expensive at $300. Does anyone know of a good option more in the $150 ballpark?

Thanks!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

cobra_kai said:


> I am looking for a versatile, lightweight wind/rain jacket that I can use in a lot of different conditions. I want something very lightweight and breathable so it can be used in rainy warmer conditions without getting drenched in sweat


If your ride causes you to sweat, no jacket is going to keep you from being drenched in sweat. It's just never going to happen. Breathable fabrics only allow water vapor to pass through them. Sweat evaporation is kinda a slow process if you don't have air movement. 

Breathable fabrics will only work if you're casually riding and not actively sweating. General perspiration will evaporate and pass through.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

^ This.
Look for something with eVent and big zips. My rain jacket, which is not what you're looking for because it doesn't roll up small, is a Bontrager eVent. Breathes much better than anything from Gore and has two huge side zippers. The zippers are a pain to go up/down because they're "sealed".
"Breathable and waterproof" especially in warmer conditions is pure marketing.


tlg said:


> If your ride causes you to sweat, no jacket is going to keep you from being drenched in sweat. It's just never going to happen. Breathable fabrics only allow water vapor to pass through them. Sweat evaporation is kinda a slow process if you don't have air movement.
> 
> Breathable fabrics will only work if you're casually riding and not actively sweating. General perspiration will evaporate and pass through.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I really like the pearl izumi elite aero jacket. I don't know if it's still made anymore but there's probably something similar that is replacing it. It uses their softshell lite material.

Men's ELITE Aero Jacket | US Pearlizumi

It's probably not going to keep you real warm as it has zero insulation but if you layer it over a thermal jersey or similar it will do well to keep out the wind and a light rain.


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

Good points about the vents. I currently have been using a Marmot hiking/backpacking hardshell that drenches me with sweat if I wear it for any extended time. It's also a lot looser than I would like so catches a lot of wind. 

I'm not concerned about insulation as I like to layer for warmth and I don't go outside if it's too crazy cold. Plus I'll never get something that fits in a jersey pocket if it has any insulation.

The pearl izumi looks like a good option and I tend to like their stuff although it doesn't look like it has any actual vents, just some more breathable fabrics. 

This looks pretty ideal but still very expensive: https://www.showerspass.com/products/mens-spring-classic-jacket#. They also make a much less expensive option, https://www.showerspass.com/products/pro-tech-st, but even though it has a rear vent they don't rate it as very breathable.


----------



## Texico (Aug 5, 2015)

I tried on some of the Pearl Izumi jackets, and, while I love their bibs/shorts, none of their jackets had a good fit for me. I can normally wear a small/medium but their jackets still wouldn't zip up even in large.

I ended up going with the Shower's Pass Double Century jacket (https://www.showerspass.com/products/mens-double-century-rtx-cycling-jacket). I haven't had the need to use it in the rain yet, but fit wise it is much better than the offerings from Pearl Izumi that I tried. It also stuffs down to a size that should fit into most jersey pockets.

Like I said, though, I haven't had a chance to test its waterproofness/breatheability yet, so YMMV.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Hoy Portixol (Vulpine).

On sale at the moment; BlackFriday deals.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

Try https://www.pactimo.com/collections/mens-jackets-rain/products/ultra-lite-rain-jacket-mens

Not too pricey and very versatile and compact


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

How well does it breathe and deal with sweat?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

cobra_kai said:


> How well does it breathe and deal with sweat?


I think you get to a stalemate. If it really keeps rain out it keeps sweat in...


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> I think you get to a stalemate. If it really keeps rain out it keeps sweat in...


You're probably right, I'm just trying to find if there's any way I can have my cake and eat it too. It seems the only way that might work is a lot of vents like the showers must pass spring classic, but you pay for that with bulk (and price!).


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> I think you get to a stalemate. If it really keeps rain out it keeps sweat in...


That's been my experience


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

You might want to check out the Endura Illuminite II at $155. It is light enough to fold into your jersey pocket, but has good weather protection. It also claims maximum reflectivity for safety in low light conditions. 

I just bought a cheaper Endra jacket and it seems to be very well made. The only thing I'd want to add is a two way front zipper.


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. I bought the PI pro aero wxb jacket from competitive cyclist on their 20% coupon. It's not going to be the most breathable but it satisfies my other criteria and was a good value with the coupon.They also have a great return policy so if I don't like it I can try something else without a hassle.


----------

